# Dreams



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 7, 2009)

"I'm sick of following my dreams. I'm just going to ask them where they're going and hook up with them later." ~ Mitch Hedberg


----------



## arlene (Apr 11, 2009)

Everyday I always remember my dreams...And what I always do is to check it online what does it mean.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2009)

Most of the time, they don't mean anything, other than that your brain is processing and "filing" information.

But it's still often fun to hear what "dream interpreters" say they mean...


----------



## arlene (Apr 18, 2009)

One time I dreamed something and when I searched the meaning of if it was really true. But what I like on dreaming is that you can do the impossible things there.


----------

